# auf die "guten, alten" Zeiten, Sophia Loren 10x



## zunge67 (5 Dez. 2007)

:devil:


----------



## don coyote (5 Dez. 2007)

Alte seeeeeeeeeehr gute Zeiten. Das waren noch echte Frauen!!! Damals - die gute alte Zeit *seufz*


----------



## Joppi (6 Dez. 2007)

immer noch eine klasse Frau

thx


----------



## süssau (14 Jan. 2009)

Herrliche Bilder von einer tollen Frau, vielen Dank dafür. Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## NAFFTIE (16 Mai 2009)

wusste garnicht das es von ihr solche fotos gibt wow klasse danke dafür


----------



## ironbutterfly (16 Mai 2009)

*war mal ne echt geile Frau & und diese T.....*

*man kann sich nicht satt sehen!!!*


----------

